# The Ultimate Interior Heat test!



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

For those of you concerned about the interior temperature of the car and the impacts of the all-glass roof of the Model 3, I would like to pass on the results of what I consider the definitive test on this issue.

My 13 year-old daughter always complains about being hot. In the house, in the car, in a normal-temp restaurant, everyplace is hot to her! She complains in our old cars about being hot on a regular basis, and is in a constant battle with my wife, who of course is always cold. She had a supplemental fan in the back seat of our i3. She talks about moving to Alaska when she’s older.

So, with much trepidation, we did the first family mini-road trip yesterday. 60 miles each direction up to Strasburg, PA for some Father’s Day ice cream. 92 degrees outside, sun directly overhead, not a cloud in the sky, with my daughter in the back seat. Yeah, I was nervous, this was make or break time for the Model 3 as our new family car. So off we go, and about 15 minutes into it, I realize I have not heard a peep out of her! “Hey, how you doing back there?” I ask. “Just fine!” “Not hot?” “Nope!” I ask about the rear air, is she getting enough? Oh yeah, the air is great! Plenty strong and cold, a first for any rear air in any car we’ve had before.

So there we have it, sun blaring down, hot day, daughter in the back seat, and all was good for three hours total. If that doesn’t allay your fears, I truly don’t know what will!


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

My kids were in the car all weekend (borrowed one and put as many miles in as I could to test the family on it) and not a sound from any of them when it came to temperature. Neither of my current cars or past cars have had rear vents, so they were happy as could be having their own air.


----------

